# caping my own dnp capsules



## jeebise233 (Feb 28, 2015)

hey guys i have done dnp off and on for the last 10 yrs i have not made my own dnp caps since about 5 yrs ago. i found some left over dnp powder and i want to make some before my next show.i have instructions still from the late dan duchane. he recommends getting a capmquick and size 0 capsules. and in order to make 50 200 mg capsules to mix 10grams of dnp powder and 15 grams of corn starch which should yield me 50 caps at 200 mgs. also have the ratios on making different strength caps. i have done what it says to do for 200mg dnp caps, but upon taking 1 cap everyday for 3 days nothing happened i then bupped it up another capsule to b using 400mgs a day still nothing. if anyone can help me out i would appreciated, maybe the ratio of dnp powder to filler is wrong dont really want to mess with it anymore unless someone has a different method or can possibly correct my method thanks j


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 28, 2015)

Maybe Dan has already done the conversion in that equation,  but what you have to do is convert it to volume,  not weight.  You cannot use weight (mg)  as all compounds differ by volume based on their density.  A standard 0 cap will hold somewhere between 400-800mg of powder based on its density,  but as you can see by the range,  it is a poor way to figure their capacity.  By volume (ml) a standard 0 cap will hold .68ml.  Take this times the amount of caps you plan on filling,  in your case 50. This comes to 34ml.  In this case you would add enough filler, ie baking soda,  to your dnp to a total volume of 34ml.  Mix  thoroughly and fill all 50 caps.  Any remaining can either be evenly tamped into the caps or more caps can be made.  If this happens,  it will change the potency of each cap and you simply divide 10,000 by the number of caps you made to get your total mg/cap.  Please let me know if this doesn't make sense.


----------



## jeebise233 (Mar 1, 2015)

hi magnus, thanks for your feedback, i would apprecited if you can possibly make it a little bit easier to do i am not to great at math if not i will just place an order for 100 already made capsules  thank you


----------



## Magnus82 (Mar 1, 2015)

Basically,  50 size 0 caps hold 34 ml by volume.  You need 34 ml of total dnp and filler and the means to measure it. This could be done with a 50ml syringe barrel, marked test tube....  If your bad at math,  I would certainly stay away from self capping, especially things like dnp or clen.  For the $80 in material you have,  I would just get the pre-made caps from a legit source. If you do choose to cap,  make damn certain you have exactly 10g of dnp to start with


----------



## jeebise233 (Mar 1, 2015)

thank you


----------



## jeebise233 (Mar 1, 2015)

hey magnus or anyone else im having a difficult time using the capping method on this board.i did my homework as far as looking for the info i need i just dont understand it, i currently did what i could understand. currently i have size 0 capsules, capsule machine and dnp powder as my active ingredient and cornstarch as my filler. i then loaded 24 caps with filler emptyed them out and got 8.5 grams which equals to 8500 mg divided that by 24 caps and got 354mg. i did the same with the dnp and after i weighed it cam out to be 312.50mg now i have the numbers for both my filler and my active ingrediant, here is were i am stuck, i want to make 200 mg of dnp or 250mg just dont know how to calculate it to get those values plz help thanks  j


----------



## greggy (Mar 2, 2015)

Take the total weight of filler for the 24 caps and then subtract 200mg for each capsule.  So 8500- 4800 for the Dnp.  That's how much filler you need 3700mg. Mix that and your Dnp in a zip lock bag and shake like hell for a long time.  Fill caps after mixing.  Enjoy.


----------



## Magnus82 (Mar 2, 2015)

greggy said:


> Take the total weight of filler for the 24 caps and then subtract 200mg for each capsule.  So 8500- 4800 for the Dnp.  That's how much filler you need 3700mg. Mix that and your Dnp in a zip lock bag and shake like hell for a long time.  Fill caps after mixing.  Enjoy.



Gregg,  this would be correct if the weight per volume of the dnp was exactly the same as the filler, although close, it is not,  and since we're dealing with weight, not volume,  we have to convert each compound.   Per Jees findings,  each 0 capsule holds 354mg cornstarch or 312.5g dnp.  Since cornstarch is the denser compound,  there are more mg/cap than dnp.  To figure exact, again using Jees numbers,  200mg/cap of dnp is 64% by volume with a remaining 36% to be filled by our corn starch filler. 36% cornstarch is 127.44g. So your formula would look like this

200mg/cap (64% of cap by volume) x 24 caps = 4800mg dnp
127.44mg/cap (36% of cap by volume) x24 caps = 3059mg cornstarch


----------



## greggy (Mar 2, 2015)

Magnus82 said:


> Gregg,  this would be correct if the weight per volume of the dnp was exactly the same as the filler, although close, it is not,  and since we're dealing with the weight, not volume,  we have to convert each compound.   Per Jees findings,  each 0 capsule holds 354mg cornstarch or 312.5g dnp.  Since cornstarch is the denser compound,  there are more mg/cap than dnp.  To figure exact, again using Jees numbers,  200mg/cap of dnp is 64% by volume with a remaining 36% to be filled by our corn starch filler. 36% cornstarch is 127.44g. So your formula would look like this
> 
> 200mg/cap (64% of cap by volume) x 24 caps = 4800mg dnp
> 127.44mg/cap (36% of cap by volume) x24 caps = 3059mg cornstarch



You are spot on.  I totally agree with you. I figured he would probably have to tamper a little to fit the extra cornstarch.  Assuming he didn't tamper it down to get his weights .


----------



## Magnus82 (Mar 2, 2015)

greggy said:


> You are spot on.  I totally agree with you. I figured he would probably have to tamper a little to fit the extra cornstarch.  Assuming he didn't tamper it down to get his weights .



I definitely agree you could tamp it down.  My concern was he or someone else may substitute a filler of a different density,  throwing everything off.  Not a concern with someone with as much knowledge as yourself,  but someone just reading this and trying makes me a bit nervous.  If he was capping b6 I wouldn't be so concerned,  but DNP, well...


----------



## jeebise233 (Mar 2, 2015)

hey greggy or guys i screwed up the numbers i actually have 8500mg of filler (cornstarch) and 8300mg of dnp both tempered down now i need your help in getting 24 capsules at 200mg  thank youj


----------



## Magnus82 (Mar 2, 2015)

That's what I was afraid of,  you have way to much filler.  At that ratio,  you have 346mg/cap,  plus you won't get it to fit in a 0. Your best bet would be to fill as many as you can till you run out of mixture.  Divide 8300 by the number of  you filled.  That will give you your mg/cap.  It will be weaker,  probably in the 150mg/cap range. You could also add more dnp to change the ratio but it will require more dnp.  Please keep us posted as to what you are doing


----------



## jeebise233 (Mar 2, 2015)

im sorry magnus but i dont understand what your saying if you can explain i thank u in advance


----------



## Magnus82 (Mar 2, 2015)

jeebise233 said:


> hey greggy or guys i screwed up the numbers i actually have 8500mg of filler (cornstarch) and 8300mg of dnp both tempered down now i need your help in getting 24 capsules at 200mg  thank youj



OK based on your total volume of material,  you cannot physically get all that in 24 #0 caps,  and even if you did,  it would be at a strength of 346mg/cap cause you started with to much dnp and the ratio of dnp to cornstarch  is off. It should be 64%dnp to 36% cornstarch.  Plus you should have used 4800mg dnp (24 caps x 200mg)  My suggestion is this.  Keep filling you #0 caps till you run out of material.  Take 8300 (the total amount of dnp you have in there) and divide it by the amount of caps you made.  This will give you the amount of mg/cap.  If this doesn't make sense,  just fill all the caps you can till your out of material and post up again with how many you made.  I can figure figure the rest for you.


----------



## jeebise233 (Mar 2, 2015)

ok magnus this will b the last time i bother you i filled 24 caps with filler (cornstarch) and dumped them out and weighed that and it came out to be 8.3grams =8300mg

now i did the dnp the same way and it weighed out to 8.0 grams =8000mg that is all if you can give me the rest of the formula i would apprecited thanks   capsule machine and size 0 caps


----------



## Magnus82 (Mar 2, 2015)

Sorry brother,  no wonder you were confused.  I thought you had already mixed it in those quantities,  my bad.  I will be home later tonight and figure it out for you.


----------



## turbobusa (Mar 3, 2015)

I'm glad you are answering that one Mag. I capped my own Dnp
in 98-98 while living around the "meca" in southern cal.
180 bucks for 2.2 lbs Dinitro. Man talj about not getting my security deposit back! That stuff stained and ruined everything is my bathroom
LOl . What was a once a white bathroom was turned florescent 
yellow. I used the Duchaine recipe and it worked out fine.
I could never get above 800mgs ramped up up from 300mg.
I have to say my caps with that ultra potent dnp was the best i've 
used by far.Kind of like 30mg fina implant tren vs 30 mg of todays raws tren. Ok sorry about the hijack trip down memory lane..
Thanks ,    T................


----------



## Magnus82 (Mar 3, 2015)

Lol,  between dnp and the carrot pills,  you must have looked like Ronald McDonald. 



turbobusa said:


> I'm glad you are answering that one Mag. I capped my own Dnp
> in 98-98 while living around the "meca" in southern cal.
> 180 bucks for 2.2 lbs Dinitro. Man talj about not getting my security deposit back! That stuff stained and ruined everything is my bathroom
> LOl . What was a once a white bathroom was turned florescent
> ...


----------



## Magnus82 (Mar 3, 2015)

All right Jee, I think we are on the same page. Based on your numbers,  here is you equation 

200mg/cap dnp is 60% of a #0 cap
139mg/cap cs is 40% of a #0 cap 

200mg dnp x 24 = 4800mg dnp
139mg cs x 24 = 3,336 cs


----------



## jeebise233 (Mar 3, 2015)

magnus thank you for all of your time , this message is for turbousa  you said that u used dan duchanes method that was what i did and since i made 200 mg mixing 15 grams of corn stach and 10 grams of dnp in a 0 size cap using the cap m quick thats the only way i did it back in the day but i took 3 capsules and nothing this tme but then i should have been sweating like a whore. wondering if this shit is even  real but i will try magnus way and if nothing then i know its bunk i will keep u guys posted thanks j


----------

